# RIP Ronnie, 6/9/2005 to 11/10/2012



## Little Bay Poo (Nov 11, 2012)

Ronnie passed naturally last night around 9 pm from congestive heart failure. He was diagnosed 2 weeks ago, but the medications (lasix and enalapril) were unable to keep up with his failing heart, despite dosage increase. The vet said he had one of the largest hearts she had ever seen.

Ronnie was very happy up until the end and never changed his behavior despite being sick. He continued to hump his toy up until the day before he died. Always so lively and full of spirit. He will be missed.

Robin


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 11, 2012)

Aww so sorry to hear abput Ronnie. He sounded like quite the character. It made me smile at the part where you said "he humped his toy til the end" what a happy boy.

Binky fee lil Ronnie!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your sweet little boy. Rest in peace Ronnie and binky free.


----------



## HEM (Nov 11, 2012)

Poor Ronnie
We are so sorry to hear about your loss
Rest in peace Ronnie


----------



## Flashy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm hardly here now but I remember Ronnie (and Billy) very well. I'm sorry to hear that he has passed, however, I'm very glad to hear he was his normal cheeky self right until the end.

Binky Free Ronnie.

x


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 15, 2012)

Binky free little one ray:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 16, 2012)

:tears2:

*hugs*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh no, not darling Ronnie! He was such an adorable, wonderful, special bun bun! Can't believe he's gone  I'm so very sorry


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 18, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear Ronnie. He sounds like a happy, lively, lovely bunny. What a comfort that he was happy and "humping" right up until he passed.

Binkie Free, Ronnie!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## myheart (Dec 1, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss of Ronnie. He was such a little trooper with his head-tilt and your nursing him. Such a character Ronnie was. He couldn't have had a better, more understandinghome than with you, being the stud-bunny he was.

Sending you lots of healing hugs. :hug:

Binky Free at The Bridge, Ronnie. :rainbow: :bunnyangel:


----------

